# Prepper Myths



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Burning wood to heat your home will give you away.
Burning seasoned wood that is dry produces little smoke. If you are in a hollow or back off the main road or behind a hill...chances are nobody will see it.

Also if you are burning wood to keep warm chances are it is cold -

Cooking food will give you away.
this is like burning wood, depends on where you are at

Everything will be ok until a sniper gets you.
I have seen this mentioned a bunch of times. Come SHTF are the snipers going to really be a problem? I tend to doubt that there will be an overabundance of snipers roaming the country

Preparedness is something new/ a fade
People have been putting things away for extra for over 5000 years... I am guessing it started with Noah

here are a couple of good articles on myths..
The Top 8 Deadly Myths About Survivalism - Survival Mom

this is a must read - even though I am not sure I agree with it.. it is about people (NOT) leaving the cities POST SHTF
Survivalist Myth? The Golden Horde | Tim Gamble


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good points Maine Marine.

Sign as you drive past the Pikes into Slippy Lodge;

EVERYTHING IS OK 

UNTIL IT'S NOT...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Another prepper myth: 

I can hide from the rest of the world.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Another prepper myth:
> 
> I can hide from the rest of the world.


People have done it. 27 years hiding in the Maine woods https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/m...maine-woods/xSXsUlDOQVhqUMb8nkslxN/story.html


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Another prepper myth:
> 
> I can hide from the rest of the world.


Japanese soldier holds out until 1972 on guam
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoichi_Yokoi

this guy surrendered in 1974
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teruo_Nakamura

So yes, you can make it on your own


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> People have done it. 27 years hiding in the Maine woods https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/m...maine-woods/xSXsUlDOQVhqUMb8nkslxN/story.html





Maine-Marine said:


> Japanese soldier holds out until 1972 on guam
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoichi_Yokoi
> 
> this guy surrendered in 1974
> ...


Rare exceptions and definitely not a reasonable plan.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Rare exceptions and definitely not a reasonable plan.


Reasonable may be in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Reasonable may be in the eye of the beholder.


Very true, some people think it's reasonable to rob a bank for example.

Sure, some have succeeded but most don't.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

One of, if not the biggest enemy may very well be our federal government, with their ability and willingness to seize what you have, including food, livestock, weapons/ammo, and your land, for the "good of all". Yeah, that hundred acre farm two years of stored food, and enough weapons to supply a small army could all be confiscated and you and yours could find yourself living in a FEMA box no better off than the people who never looked past their next meal. 
People worry about the gangs out of the cities hungry, armed, and ready to take what they find, people should worry, but also worry about what the government has planned too.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I tend to worry about the sniper more than wood smoke or cooking.
But let me clarify....
When burning good, seasoned hardwood, we have very little smoke, that's true. 
On the farm, its not going to matter if we are cooking or not, the assumption will be that we have food.
Now the sniper issue. There are professional snipers (MM) and there are people who fire from concealment, also a sniper. I worry about the guy sneaking up and shooting me from concealment in order to take what is mine. 
Remember me saying I was a coward at heart? I've led troops, from the front, but a frontal assault has never been my idea of the first choice. I prefer being the sneaky bastard. So if I think that way, I dang well know there are people out there with less scruples than me who think the same way.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> I tend to worry about the sniper more than wood smoke or cooking.
> But let me clarify....
> When burning good, seasoned hardwood, we have very little smoke, that's true.
> On the farm, its not going to matter if we are cooking or not, the assumption will be that we have food.
> ...


I agree, I have prepared to respond to those who have not.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> People have done it. 27 years hiding in the Maine woods https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/m...maine-woods/xSXsUlDOQVhqUMb8nkslxN/story.html


that may be because there weren't millions of displaced raiders wandering thru the woods......
deer were wiped out during the depression.. they can hide in the woods pretty well.. now add several million hunters every day looking for said deer.. oh look a cabin! wonder if there is any food there?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> One of, if not the biggest enemy may very well be our federal government,


With a little help from the UN...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> that may be because there weren't millions of displaced raiders wandering thru the woods......
> deer were wiped out during the depression.. they can hide in the woods pretty well.. now add several million hunters every day looking for said deer.. oh look a cabin! wonder if there is any food there?


deer were NOT wiped out, they were hunted hard in some areas and not in others... we still have deer so they were not wiped out... NOW - come SHTF if you want a deer you will have to go deeper into the woods and be fitter then the average american that is 50 lbs overweight and would die trying to get miles back into the woods

Places like ME, PA, NH, upper NY and other areas have lots of back woods were deer go... also lets remember.. post SHTF.. how many people are going to driving or walking to get to the areas to hunt

even during the depression people relied on chickens and other things they raised themselves.. ...

PLUS - depending on the event... there may not be people to hunt after the first few months.

IF - an EMP hit in December and we were having a BAD winter, the northern states would have massive die offs


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Add to that, most farm country folks that are non-preppers, have only a box or two of shells anyway. I know, I was one once. The Rod and Gun raffles. Always guns, never ammo.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Prepping is, and has been, a central concept of homesteading. You have to have enough to survive the winter. You have to have enough to survive a bad crop. You have to have a way to make, repair, or replace equipment. 

Definitely not new, novel, or a fad.


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Another prepper myth:
> 
> I can hide from the rest of the world.


How? Living underground bomb shelter? I has seen many link other day... Let me see if I could find one link that I actually like but I doubt it work long term
Underground Bunkers & Survival Shelters
Vivos Underground Survival Shelters For Sale | Community Underground Bunkers For Sale | Survival Bunkers | Nuclear Bomb Shelters For Sale

But personally I like this one 
https://zombiesafehouse.wordpress.com/z1474/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Another myth:
When TSHTF, I'm going to bug out to "the woods" and live off the land.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Another myth:
> When TSHTF, I'm going to bug out to "the woods" and live off the land.


I hear this all the time from non preppers. Those who live in the city and never been in the woods in their freakin lives. ( The park does not count ). Foolishness. Can it be done? Sure, if you know what your doing and even then it's chancy.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> deer were NOT wiped out, they were hunted hard in some areas and not in others... we still have deer so they were not wiped out... NOW - come SHTF if you want a deer you will have to go deeper into the woods and be fitter then the average american that is 50 lbs overweight and would die trying to get miles back into the woods
> 
> Places like ME, PA, NH, upper NY and other areas have lots of back woods were deer go... also lets remember.. post SHTF.. how many people are going to driving or walking to get to the areas to hunt
> 
> ...


Again you missed the point... All those hunters in the woods are going to stumble on your super secret clubhouse... you said a guy lived in the woods for 27 years.. there weren't millions of starving people wandering the woods searching for the slightest hint of food.... he was just a dude living in the woods while the rest of the world went on with their lives.. now pepper in millions of people also hiding in the same woods..... while millions other wander thru the woods to their secret clubhouses..


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A few people living off the land is one thing. What happens when millions go stomping thru the wilderness shooting at anything that moves (literally)?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The one thing in our favor, those of us who live rurally, is that if there is an event bad enough to make people want to "bug out to the woods" by the time most city/suburban folks figure "it's time" there won't be any gasoline for them to get here.

And those who manage to make it will learn real quick we don't cotton to newcomers. Especially on land WE own.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Good thread MM! 

I agree with your thoughts on snipers. Snipers won't be nearly the threat that people who think they're snipers will be and people that think their snipers and try to take shots at people are going to have a very short life span. Its far easier to learn how to fight a sniper than it is to become one.

To me the biggest myth is the one where you throw on your bug out bag and run into the mountains and live off the land. No doubt there are people out there that are capable of doing it and thriving but for most of us it would be a very unpleasant life and a short one.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I prefer a BOL that you can see anyone coming, as opposed to relying on being hidden. being attacked across 1/2 mile of open country makes defense a whole lot easier when you hold the only cover. living in the woods is great.. until attackers start shooting at your house from behind trees. but to each his own!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Burning wood to heat your home will give you away.
> Burning seasoned wood that is dry produces little smoke. If you are in a hollow or back off the main road or behind a hill...chances are nobody will see it.
> 
> Also if you are burning wood to keep warm chances are it is cold -
> ...


I believe that one of the biggest threat during SHTF will be snipers.... During the Balkan wars, the snipers were everywhere. Right now in Syria, snipers are posing problems and killing a lot of people. Just look at the people's weapons. Most of them have what I call enhanced sighting device that will be advantageous to the mediocre marksman. People who can't normally hit the broadside of the barn can now shoot 100, 200 and up to 300 yards. Most people are not going to fight like SWAT or any Spec Ops type of soldiers. They are gonna want some distance between them and their target for safety and chance to escape.

I know this, if I have to fight, my enemy will not see or hear me. I am not gonna be in the open...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> To me the biggest myth is the one where you throw on your bug out bag and run into the mountains and live off the land. No doubt there are people out there that are capable of doing it and thriving but for most of us it would be a very unpleasant life and a short one.


my thoughts too... out of the people that head to the woods 1 out of 10000 will survive


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> my thoughts too... out of the people that head to the woods 1 out of 10000 will survive


I think your odds are optimistic


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> A few people living off the land is one thing. What happens when millions go stomping thru the wilderness shooting at anything that moves (literally)?


in regard to shooting at people unintentionally or intentionally sniping - been plenty of postings on these sites from people that call themselves preppers - they intend to set up a property overlook and shoot anyone that comes their way - few even talked about prepping chains & shackles and taking prisoner slaves ....

another total myth - preppers that think they live toooooo remote for anyone to venture their way - if it's a serious SHTF - people will be EVERYWHERE .... just consider all the people that in transit daily on the interstates - suddenly the interstate is closed and they exit onto that county/state road - a 30mpg car and 20 gallons of gas to drive into nowhere ... and then they start walking

along the same lines - preppers that intend to bug out to that state park, resort, rental cabin or just some lake somewhere - they actually think that their thinking is unique .... on an average 4th of July weekend there's a couple of hundred fellow campers at your favorite state park - just that one weekend - and 16-20-24 weekends every camping season .... same same with that cabin you rent every year - so do 20 other families ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It depends on the kind of SHTF event. If, by some chance the govt is able to facilitate a decent FEMA presence with food, care, ect...then most sheeple with gravitate to them versus the woods and rural areas.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> another total myth - preppers that think they live toooooo remote for anyone to venture their way - if it's a serious SHTF - people will be EVERYWHERE .... just consider all the people that in transit daily on the interstates - suddenly the interstate is closed and they exit onto that county/state road - a 30mpg car and 20 gallons of gas to drive into nowhere ... and then they start walking


As a general rule people are lazy. how many of them would walk UP a potholed dirt road when there is a nice solid tar road to lead to the next town.

Sure somebody might show up, but there are an awful lot of back roads in ME, PA, WY, NH to search and many of them are nothing but old logging roads - some have a cabin 12 miles back in the woods off a side trail...

I would take the remote cabin and bet on very very very few people finding me


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> As a general rule people are lazy. how many of them would walk UP a potholed dirt road when there is a nice solid tar road to lead to the next town.
> 
> Sure somebody might show up, but there are an awful lot of back roads in ME, PA, WY, NH to search and many of them are nothing but old logging roads - some have a cabin 12 miles back in the woods off a side trail...
> 
> I would take the remote cabin and bet on very very very few people finding me


Especially WY. A very hard place to live off the land. Plus we can see you coming for a very long way off...


----------

